# blue lights



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone know why an ecso cruiser has been parked in front of my house in northpointe for the last half or so.. lites flashing door open .. went out to see what was up and he said stay inside... 

rich


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

No idea but that sounds sketchy. I'd have one locked and loaded in my lap.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Call Dispatch from the non emergency number and say that they are outside your house.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Any update?


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

he just left... im assuming he was there to intercept someone.. that is if they are dumb enough to run by a lit up cruiser.. he was just sitting panning the spot over the neighbors side yard .. and up and down the street..


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

He was on perimeter. Gets set up when there is a dog on the ground tracking, I believe there was a home invasion 9th/Olive area...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah...when you see police set up in their cars w/ their lights on while they are inside.....PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE people, leave them alone and DO NOT GO UP AND ASK THEM WHAT'S GOING ON!

If you see a LEO in your yard and you go outside to ask what's up, don't get pissed if they snap at you and tell you to go back inside!!! 

LEO's can't sit and get chatty w/ you if they are looking fer a bad guy!!!


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

What Trophy05 and Jason said. :batman:


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Not trying to bust anyones chops here. But I for one never have a problem giving a brief "friendly" reason as to why I am where I am and a generic what I'm doing. I have found you gain more compliance when you treat people with dignity and respect, that is untill they deem otherwise. Afterall if it were not for the taxpayers I would not be there for you to ask. On a side note, the ESCO website has a link to track current dispatched calls.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Jason said:


> Yeah...when you see police set up in their cars w/ their lights on while they are inside.....PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE people, leave them alone and DO NOT GO UP AND ASK THEM WHAT'S GOING ON!
> 
> If you see a LEO in your yard and you go outside to ask what's up, don't get pissed if they snap at you and tell you to go back inside!!!
> 
> LEO's can't sit and get chatty w/ you if they are looking fer a bad guy!!!


I'll second that. On a side note ECSO captured a home invader. Kudos!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

tks.. put yourself in my shoes .. lites flashing outside your door.. ya wanna know whats up.. 

kudos on the collar..


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I think these guys are trained to get "serious" when looking for a suspected bad guy. The car with lights I suspect helps corral the suspect away from an area.

Would you expect a Marine looking for a bad guy in a neighborhood to explain his actions as a door opens and a man says "wtf" in Khandahar?

Though the Marine scenario is certainly different, the "hunt" mentality is the same. These guys are trained (wired) to concentrate on the search, me going out with a flashlight is a distraction. These guys don't like and don't respond well to distractions.

For me... on a bad weather day flying 300 people into Atlanta, I don't need the flight attendant calling and asking why we just did a go around. Believe it or not, I'll either ignore their call, or if they keep calling answer but be a bit "brusk". 

We have bigger fish to fry. We understand passengers are concerned, but it's a little busy up in the cockpit at this stage of the flight. We are "trained" to "compartmentalize", We are trained to "Aviate, Navigate, Communicate..." 

Notice "communicate" comes last. Communicate with the passengers comes "lastest".

Jim


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

about a year or so ago they (Police) were chasing a bad guy in the woods behind my house with their dog. I was out back and this Police officer, flops over the fence and hits the ground, flat on his face. Was really beat and tired from running through the woods. he asked if he could cut through the house (the gate was locked from the outside) and he was not about to climb another fence. I told him about our dogs, (That were inside the house) he just about snapped and startes to freak out (put his hand on this weapon) he is still outside at this point. Long story short, he remained outside while I went around and unclocked the gate..... When it was all over, I wondered what would have happened if the dogs were in the yard when he flopped over the fence and hit the ground. He was way to tired to defend himself.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> about a year or so ago they (Police) were chasing a bad guy in the woods behind my house with their dog. I was out back and this Police officer, flops over the fence and hits the ground, flat on his face. Was really beat and tired from running through the woods. he asked if he could cut through the house (the gate was locked from the outside) and he was not about to climb another fence. I told him about our dogs, (That were inside the house) he just about snapped and startes to freak out (put his hand on this weapon) he is still outside at this point. Long story short, he remained outside while I went around and unclocked the gate..... When it was all over, I wondered what would have happened if the dogs were in the yard when he flopped over the fence and hit the ground. He was way to tired to defend himself.


I in now way took you as bashing that cop,but until you have been there and done that you have no idea what its like.... I have been there and done that literally probably 1,000 times... Trust me, you don't like it, but you do what you have to do to protect youself... On a side note, I and everyone else in that situation usually rattles the fence a few times and calls for dogs (if the situation allows) to check and see if there are dogs in the yard, but most of the time its obvious before the fence is ever jumped if there is a dog in the yard...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I in now way took you as bashing that cop,but until you have been there and done that you have no idea what its like.... I have been there and done that literally probably 1,000 times... Trust me, you don't like it, but you do what you have to do to protect youself... On a side note, I and everyone else in that situation usually rattles the fence a few times and calls for dogs (if the situation allows) to check and see if there are dogs in the yard, but most of the time its obvious before the fence is ever jumped if there is a dog in the yard...


So, you're saying you've been flat on your face in a stranger's backyard...

Was this police related? Or a high school binge drinking thing. Or one and the same?

:thumbup::thumbup:

Jim


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> So, you're saying you've been flat on your face in a stranger's backyard...
> 
> Was this police related? Or a high school binge drinking thing.
> 
> ...


Well I guess my 1st few experiences were in high school...Still can't stand the smell of Goldschlager. :thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I in now way took you as bashing that cop,but until you have been there and done that you have no idea what its like.... I have been there and done that literally probably 1,000 times... Trust me, you don't like it, but you do what you have to do to protect youself... On a side note, I and everyone else in that situation usually rattles the fence a few times and calls for dogs (if the situation allows) to check and see if there are dogs in the yard, but most of the time its obvious before the fence is ever jumped if there is a dog in the yard...


Wow, Okay, your right, I dont know anything.....


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> When it was all over, I wondered what would have happened if the dogs were in the yard when he flopped over the fence and hit the ground. He was way to tired to defend himself.


You asked, and got an answer.... were you looking for something else?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

florabamaboy said:


> Not trying to bust anyones chops here. But I for one never have a problem giving a brief "friendly" reason as to why I am where I am and a generic what I'm doing. I have found you gain more compliance when you treat people with dignity and respect, that is untill they deem otherwise. Afterall if it were not for the taxpayers I would not be there for you to ask. On a side note, the ESCO website has a link to track current dispatched calls.


+1 .... as a retired 26 yr LEO I have to agree with the above. 

That said ... there are all kinds of personalities & attitudes towards the job among cops ... just like anyone else.


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

jon, Are you saying you would hurt or kill someone's dogs if you were on their property and the dogs were just doing what they know to do? I can tell you my dogs don't really know what a uniform and badge are.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

whitetail187 said:


> jon, Are you saying you would hurt or kill someone's dogs if you were on their property and the dogs were just doing what they know to do? I can tell you my dogs don't really know what a uniform and badge are.


I didn't take it as him saying that. He said cops usually know if a dogs there ahead of time by rattling the fence, whistling, calling for them etc. he and I have both been patrol k9 officers for many years with thousands of hours of training and we didn't kill dogs in back yards. We have tracked through a thousand or more yards and encountered many dogs without harming them. Don't read into a post too much.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

whitetail187 said:


> jim, Are you saying you would hurt or kill someone's dogs if you were on their property and the dogs were just doing what they know to do? I can tell you my dogs don't really know what a uniform and badge are.


I am NOT a cop!!!

I learn stuff here all the time. I am happy to hear that cops are smart enough to shake fences before they goes across.

That's SMART police work.


Would I shoot a dog that was deaf and saw me 30 seconds later, or a citizen that shot at me as I chased a suspect, Yeah, I would if I HAD too. (Even a DEAF guy who did not like me in his back yard) Our Police have powers that supersede our civil rights when a crime is involved. Those rights STOP as soon as a suspect is apprehended.

A cop has every right to run through your back yard in pursuit. If he's smart, as said, he'll shake the fence. But he has every RIGHT to yell "Police" and expect you to hold fire as he crosses your backyard.

I'd bet that has been upheld by the courts.

Jim


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

AndyS said:


> +1 .... as a retired 26 yr LEO I have to agree with the above.
> 
> That said ... there are all kinds of personalities & attitudes towards the job among cops ... just like anyone else.


I disagree sorry. Some guys do tell others don't like too.


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Ultimately no one wants to find themself standing in front of Unit 1 accepting an unpaid vacation for pissing off John Q. Public. I for one enjoy that bi-weekly deposit far too much.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

florabamaboy said:


> Ultimately no one wants to find themself standing in front of Unit 1 accepting an unpaid vacation for pissing off John Q. Public. I for one enjoy that bi-weekly deposit far too much.


Your not required to address questions during a hot scene. If your that worried than there's a problem and your not safe and on your A game. This Boss wouldn't expect it.


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm just saying if my dogs get hurt or killed from an officer of the law when they were in their back yard minding their own business. That would not end well and I bet would drag out over a long long long period of time


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd bet not, dogs are mere property under the law. I think.

Even if your dog was a breeding dog... you'd better have tax records of his or her breeding costs and income. How many people do that?

Jim


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

DoneDeal2 said:


> I'll second that. On a side note ECSO captured a home invader. Kudos!


There would have been no need for a capture had the homeowner had a gun...assuming the owner was home.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

There's an Icehouse mine field behind my house. If bad guy tries to go that route do not follow. I repeat, do not follow. Just call EMS and have blood transfusions ready. Obviously the previous owner was trying to ensure noone could approach from the east side incase of a Santa Rosa County prison escape :whistling:
Thanks for what all you guys do to try and protect. Simple communication with anyone that questions what's up could help prepare them to protect their family and possibly even you if the bad guys were to surprise and catch you off gaurd though. I know that I would want to be warned of any possible threats to myself and family!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not sure the # of folks I have upset fer threatening to shoot their dogs, and I've been bit by a few (usually the small yappy types) wether it be a apprehension type call or basic "routine" call type. Never had to shoot 1 yet, sprayed em --- yes Unfortunately dogs fer some reason don't like the uniform I have found, but like Mike/Jon said ---rattling fences and calling fer a dog is step 1 when entering a backyard. It would be awful if a "innocent" dog gets shot, but if it's a choice between me/partner and a dog, the dog will go. I'm sure K9 handlers have it worse due to dogs wanting to visit their dogs they had on tracks though!:001_huh:


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

reel_crazy said:


> Anyone know why an ecso cruiser has been parked in front of my house in northpointe for the last half or so.. lites flashing door open .. went out to see what was up and he said stay inside...
> 
> rich


Where do you live in northpointe? I had the cruiser in front of my house also on the corner of la borde and np. Stopped by the house friday and there where two atf agents in my yard looking for a tossed gun. They found a ski mask across the street between two houses. Did you here the helo circling? This is the second time in three weeks the police hsve swarmed the neighborhood looking for thugs. At least they got them the first time and one the second time.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> You asked, and got an answer.... were you looking for something else?


Yes, allow me to rephrase the question.

What would have happened to myself (property Owner) and my "Property" (the dogs), if:
1 - They attacked and harmed the Police Officer in the above mentioned situation when he dropped over the fence into the back yard, “unannounced, I may add”?

2 - What would have happened "if" the Police Officer entered the house (after I informed him there were dogs in there) because of the locked gate (and being beat from the chase) and either the resident or the animals (Dogs) did harm to the officer? I am glad the information about there being animals in the house sunk in before he got to the back door. 

I know, every situation has its own circumstances. There is no “Right or Wrong” answer to all this. Thanks for doing what you do.

Just questions and nothing more. Not starting anything, just discussing a strange situation?


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

florabamaboy said:


> Not trying to bust anyones chops here. But I for one never have a problem giving a brief "friendly" reason as to why I am where I am and a generic what I'm doing. I have found you gain more compliance when you treat people with dignity and respect, that is untill they deem otherwise. Afterall if it were not for the taxpayers I would not be there for you to ask. On a side note, the ESCO website has a link to track current dispatched calls.


:thumbsup:


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

dang rich you stirring up crap again? ya better quit messin with those cops you ole hippy.
leos are people 
people are different
le is a job
here i go agreeing with jimt again, dang:001_huh:
in some situations you probably shouldnt be bothering the pilot

on a side note shaking the fence, yelling, whistling...
does NOT work for chows
they will be standing on the other side of the fence patiently waiting on you.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, way to go Rich.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm sure you local LEOs remember the prisoner that escaped while being transferred back in '07 or '08. He somehow got out of the car while at the rest area/welcome station on I-10 here in Beulah. I was living in the last house on Frank Reeder Rd to the East.

I woke up around 5:00 AM with light coming through my window and thought I had overslept. Got up went to get coffee and saw 4 ECSO cruisers parked in my yard, K-9s all around and the light coming from the helicopter over the house illuminating the whole place. I eased the door open just as one of the LEO's walked by the kitchen and whispered "what's going on?". He was kind enough to fill me in and asked me to stay inside saying that they weren't sure if he had made it back off my property or was hiding in the barn, the equipment building or maybe even under the house. No problem and the wife slept through the whole thing. I closed and locked the door, got my HD weapon out and waited for all clear. I did worry a bit that the BG had gotten into the house, I blow him away and the LEOs blow me away when they came through the door thinking I'm the perp. .

Never did hear if that got that guy. Later the day of the incident I heard the BG was spotted over on Mobile Hwy. near the Equestrian Center. His escape sure sounded like an inside job to me.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Yes, allow me to rephrase the question.
> 
> What would have happened to myself (property Owner) and my "Property" (the dogs), if:
> 1 - They attacked and harmed the Police Officer in the above mentioned situation when he dropped over the fence into the back yard, “unannounced, I may add”?
> ...


Ill try to answer. The police shouldn't enter your home against your advise. Dog or not. As far as back yard dogs, I have seen one or two get shot but they were very vicious dogs. In both cases the homeowner was very understanding and the officer was upset over having to do it. Lets face it we are humans that are larger than most dogs and we also carry flashlights and spray. Shooting a dog is last resort if you can't kick the dog off or spray it or something. It would be a rare case in either scenario or a just plain scared or dumbass cop. Hope that helps some.


----------



## leeprice72 (Oct 3, 2007)

The incident that happened in our neighborhood a few weeks ago had three thugs that got caught. I had woke up at 3:45 a.m. to cars doors slamming. After the twentieth one I took a look out the window, I had thought it was my neighbor coming home. It was actually three officers with a thug in bracelets. The said thug was way more worried about his losing his cellphone than going to jail. Of course he has no concern for the people that lost things when he and his thug buddies where breaking into vehicles. A couple of minutes later more officers and a k9 walked up the street escorting two more thugs in bracelets. I had already opened the front door and was listening to what was going on. The one officer asked the thug concerned over his phone where did he live. Thug responds Truman. 9th and Olive is a long way from Truman Arms. I would guess they have stolen all the good stuff from their "hoods" and had to venture out to places that are less patrolled and have more stuff to steal. By the time everything was wrapping up around sunrise, I asked an officer what had happened and I was told they had broken into a bunch of vehicles while in a stolen car, Then hauled ass when the police got there. As they ran they threw everything they had stolen in yards along the way. The police ended up with 10 city units to assist in catching these idiots, then the officers had to search for the tossed items. I am so glad the Police department got these guys. I was impressed. I only wish they could charge the thugs for all the manpower, gas and other resources the PD used in catching them, as well as restitution to the victims. 

Here is a great big THANK YOU!!!!! to all of the LEO'S on the forum. You do a great job for all the crap you must deal with.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll add just one more thing. A lot of the time when we can't take the time to tell a citizen what is going on and to get back inside is because a k-9 is tracking the suspect(s). The more people that are outside while the track is going on, the more human scent is contaminating the area the dog is searching through. Once we break the perimeter down, I'm happy to answer all the questions I can. The problem with doing it the second someone approaches is that one question usually leads to several more. This leads to the person being in the perimeter longer and often attracts more people when they see their neighbor talking to a cop. Police dogs don't track like search and resuce dogs. S&R dogs can be given a clothing item that belongs to the person they are searching for and they will track that specific scent. Police dogs are taken to the last known location of the suspect and track the freshest scent (usually the suspect's) More human scent makes it harder to locate or follow the suspect's scent.


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

mongo said:


> I'll add just one more thing. A lot of the time when we can't take the time to tell a citizen what is going on and to get back inside is because a k-9 is tracking the suspect(s). The more people that are outside while the track is going on, the more human scent is contaminating the area the dog is searching through. Once we break the perimeter down, I'm happy to answer all the questions I can. The problem with doing it the second someone approaches is that one question usually leads to several more. This leads to the person being in the perimeter longer and often attracts more people when they see their neighbor talking to a cop. Police dogs don't track like search and resuce dogs. S&R dogs can be given a clothing item that belongs to the person they are searching for and they will track that specific scent. Police dogs are taken to the last known location of the suspect and track the freshest scent (usually the suspect's) More human scent makes it harder to locate or follow the suspect's scent.


I understand all of this and it makes perfect sense. What I didn't understand in my incident (this is a question, NOT a ridicule or smartass comment but a request for knowledge):

There were at one point about 7 patrol cars all over my property (8 acres) with engines running and more coming and going. They were tracking the BG to the South of my house. Wind blowing to the South also. Our cars were North of the whole perimeter . One of the LEOs came to the door to give me an update and I asked if we could get in our cars and leave for work, direct route North to Northwest of the whole situation. He said not to (again, that was fine) because it would mess up the dog's tracking. That I couldn't understand unless the K-9s can distinguish between patrol car exhaust scent and civilian fumes. (OK, last sentence said in jest).:whistling:


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

lee
im on folkstone.. just down the road a bit from you.. 

leos.. 
appreciate the input and info.. note that i was a bit miffed by the curt response.. but did as told and while not asked to went ahead and turned on my back/side yard lights .. 
which i would have gladly done if asked..anyways thanks for all you do .. 
There is a pretty old/frail couple accross from us that we keep tabs on.. as well as another old gal by herself .. and initially i thought there was something going on with them..

rich


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

DoneDeal2 said:


> I disagree sorry. Some guys do tell others don't like too.


I don't understand that response: _"Some guys do tell others don't like too."

_Care to elaborate?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Sure, you agreed with Florabama and I disagree. I see you may have 26 years as an LEO, your opinion differs than mine on stopping to tell the story to citizens while working a call. After the call I have no problem. If your answering everyone's questions during a hot call, then your not effective or safe.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Sure, you agreed with Florabama and I disagree. I see you may have 26 years as an LEO, your opinion differs than mine on stopping to tell the story to citizens while working a call. After the call I have no problem. If your answering everyone's questions during a hot call, then your not effective or safe.


:thumbsup: I agree 100%

Andy, Your profile says you are a retired federal LEO, how much time if any did you do as a local cop in high crime area?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

***


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

AndyS said:


> Oh, questioning my street card,now?  How 'bout "Nunya"?


Well "federal LEO" is pretty broad.... even covers DOD at the back gate checking id's.... Just wondering is all...Sorry you took offense to it:no:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I work with a lot of fed guys and only know a couple with much street experience. Some have a year or two but that's just getting your feet wet.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent Andy


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

:whistling:


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

:no:


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> :thumbsup: I agree 100%
> 
> Andy, Your profile says you are a retired federal LEO, how much time if any did you do as a local cop in high crime area?


none, unles he was on a warrant and go figure, who do they call to go with them? i did my best to stay out of this as but as an LEO for the last 23 years, come on 25, i have went out of my way to please people. from buying gas, groceries, auto parts,CHANGING DIAPERS, having two teeth kicked out of my head, whatever, i would never be straight rude to anyone. my mother taught me better. BUT, when the poo poo is hitting the rotating blades, i sometimes cant be Mr. nice guy. why, because when you come to my window, i am paying attention to what i see and hear on my squak box. and just as soon as you ask me one question and i respond, hoping you go away, the next question will be and i PROMISE it will is, by the way. do you know so and so that works for yall? he or she is my, well you get the picture. i love the people i serve, but sometimes the man in blue has otherthings on his mind.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

spear em said:


> none, unles he was on a warrant and go figure, who do they call to go with them?


Making a lot of judgements about somebody you never met & know next to nothing about.  

Recall I came into this thread simply agreeing with Florabama's post ... and still do.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

AndyS said:


> Making a lot of judgements about somebody you never met & know next to nothing about.
> 
> Recall I came into this thread simply agreeing with Florabama's post ... and still do.


Nothing wrong with disagreeing. Everybodys different. Please elaborate on experience


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Nothing wrong with disagreeing. Everybodys different. Please elaborate on experience


I'm not here to do that. You feel free to though.

If you wanna discuss tactics OTOH that's fine - but I think we should be able to do that without having to bump chests over who is the most "super cop."


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I think you may have misunderstood my posts in the beginning. Like I said everyone is different and so is today's law enforcement. I can tell you this. Working the street now is 10 times worse and different than 5 years ago.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

AndyS said:


> Making a lot of judgements about somebody you never met & know next to nothing about.
> 
> Recall I came into this thread simply agreeing with Florabama's post ... and still do.


no sir, just stating waht i have seen from my blue eyes. i know the game, been there done that. been on several task forces that was led by the big man only to watch his people ask permission to take a dump. while on my way there i had to flag traffic at a wreck, work a domestic, change a flat tire, bet i get a complaint, i broke a lug nut, and the list goes on. you see its like being a city cop and going to to district court at the county court house to testify in a felony case against a hard ass attroney, butting heads with him and then find out when you get to city court the next day he is the fill-in judge. its just different from our eyes.


----------

